# [Gelöst] Was tun: portage, emerge und tk

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo.

Nach längerer Pause bin ich auch mal wieder hier. Ein verhunztes Upgrade von Jaunty auf Karmic hat mein Ubuntu blöd gemacht. Jetzt bin ich wieder bei meinem besseren System gelandet. (Das Ubuntu ist Standardsystem und mit Autologin auch für meine Freundin bedienbar.)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich für Euren Support bedanken, mit dem Ihr mich vor einem halben Jahr durch die freakigste Gentoo-Installation gelotst habt, die ein Totalanfänger wohl je gemacht hat!

Jetzt stelle ich fest, daß hier auch Upgrades und Updates nötig sind und daß portage resp. emerge etwas von mir will, was ich nicht verstehe. Guck mal:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-lang/python[tk]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1 (Change USE: +tk)

(dependency required by "dev-python/epydoc-3.0.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.0-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-misc/wicd-1.6.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])
```

Bitte keine RTFMs als Antwort. Einfach nur was ich tun soll. Meinetwegen auch in Verbindung mit RTFM in der einen oder anderen Form.

Ich danke Euch.

b.Last edited by bierbauchangsthase on Sat Oct 31, 2009 6:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

```
echo "dev-lang/python" tk >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Ich empfehl Dir aber dringend das Handbuch zu lesen!

----------

## firefly

python muss mit dem tk useflag übersetzt werden.

da die pakete, welche in den dependency required zeilen stehen, python mit tk support benötigen.

so steht es auch in der Ausgabe.

----------

## skydoom

oder so gesagt, setze tk in der  /etc/make.conf als use-flag. Trotzdem, Handbuch lesen  :Wink: 

----------

## Evildad

 *skydoom wrote:*   

> oder so gesagt, setze tk in der  /etc/make.conf als use-flag

 

Muss er nur, wenn er es global für alle Pakete gesetzt haben möchte.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Vielen Dank.

@skydoom:

Danke.

In meiner /etc/make.conf steht:

```
Generated automatically from man.conf.in by the

# configure script.

```

Wird mir das nicht bei Gelegenheit überschrieben, wenn ich da was ändere? Habe mich nicht getraut, das manuell zu machen.

@firefly 

Danke. So etwa habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt, wußte aber nicht, wie man das macht. Ich habe jetzt extra noch mal versucht, mir mit dem deutschen Handbuch zu helfen. Dann hätte ich es mit

```
USE="tk" emerge dev-lang/python
```

versucht. Ja, die Lösung von Evildad steht auch im Handbuch. Auf der Seite von Portage wird man leider durch den ersten Teil der Meldung auf das Gleis gesetzt, daß das was mit einem Bug zu tun haben könnte. Wenn mein Fall häufiger vorkommt, könnte man das im Handbuch berücksichtigen?

@Evildad:

Danke. In diesem Falle hätte mir tatsächlich der Verweis aufs Handbuch auch geholfen, und zwar aufs Unterkapitel mit den lokalen Useflags.

Nachdem ich das gemacht habe und das update wieder gestartet habe, kam dieser Typus von Meldung noch mehrere Male, so daß ich noch meherere Male Einträge in die package.use aufgenommen habe. Danach kam aber eine Meldung, daß Pakete maskiert sind. Hier habe ich aufgehört, weil das Handbuch rät, auf eine solche Anwendung zu verzichten. Folgendes Paket sei nötig:

```
- lxde-base/lxinput-0.1.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)
```

Mir geht es jetzt darum: Kann ich davon ausgehen, daß das jetzt ein Zielzustand ist und ich nichts fummeln muß, oder könnte es sein, daß neue Meldungen und To-Dos erst auftauchen, wenn dieses hier behoben ist? Vielen Dank. 

Euer bierbauchangsthase.

----------

## danvari

oha, deine make.conf sieht aber gar nicht nett aus  :Wink: . hier mal meine:

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-tiff -gnome -gtk -kde -qt3 -qt4 -abiword cleartype laptop -acl -ldap custom-cflags custom-optimization -tcpd -fam -ipv6 -3dnow -3dnowext ssse3 mmx sse sse2 kpathsea -libnotify -fortran -schroedinger -dirac -speex -arts -eds -spell -flac -mikmod -bluetooth -lock -accessibility matroska -python -perl -xml threads science"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="de"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

darüber werden eigentlich DIE relevanten einträge gemacht, die gentoo von anderen distributionen unterscheidet. du solltest auf jeden fall

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

drin haben, dann CFLAGS bzw. CXXFLAGS, die du hier bekommen kannst:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

und USE gibt alle globalen use-flags an. du willst also z.b. gnome für alle pakete deaktivieren, also schreibst du -gnome hinein.

 *Quote:*   

> USE="tk" emerge dev-lang/python

 

eine schlechte idee. damit aktivierst du temporär, d.h. nur für DIESEN kommando das use-flag. beim nächste update bezieht sich protage auf die einträge in make.conf und packages.use.

ich vermute, du hast auch kein profil gesetzt, was liefert dir ein

```
eselect profile show
```

?

mit 

```
eselect profile list
```

 siehst du alle möglichen profile. mit "eselect profile set nummer" kannst du das desktop-profil aktivieren. damit bekommst du einen satz von standard-use-flags für ein desktop-system.

----------

## mv

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> In meiner /etc/make.conf steht:
> 
> ```
> Generated automatically from man.conf.in by the
> 
> ...

 

Das ist die /etc/man.conf - hier ist die Rede von /etc/make.conf, und das solltest Du unbedingt an Dein System anpassen - diese Konfigurierbarkeit ist ein wichtiger Punkt von Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> Danach kam aber eine Meldung, daß Pakete maskiert sind.

 

Das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren: Wenn Du in Deiner /etc/portage/package.keywords keinen Eintrag hast, sollte eigentlich auch kein Paket ein ~amd64-maskiertes Paket holen können. Es kann aber natürlich sein, dass die amd64-Team da einen Fehler gemacht hat und eine Dependency übersehen hat. Ich kann mir allerdings beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, was bei Dir unbedingt von einem lxde-Paket abhängen soll - da hast Du sicher USE-Flags in Deiner /etc/make.conf, die Du in Wirklichkeit gar nicht haben willst (und die so untypisch sind, dass sie eben das amd64-Team übersehen hat oder ev. sogar bewusst ignoriert). Oder willst Du ganz bewusst den LXDE-Desktop installieren? Natürlich kannst Du für das spezielle Paket die Zeile  */etc/portage/package.keywords wrote:*   

> lxde-base/lxinput

  in die Datei /etc/portage/package.keywords (die Du ggf. noch erstellen musst) eintragen, um das Emergen dieses speziellen Pakets zu erlauben. Aber das kann dann u.U. weitere ~amd64-Pakete benötigen. Und vor allem vermute ich, dass Du LXDE ohnehin nicht haben willst, und daher alle Pakete, die etwas von lxde-base/* benötigen entweder aus Deinem System entfernen bzw. mit entsprechenden USE-Flags emergen solltest. Um das herauszufinden, lies Dir doch mal die Meldung von Portage durch, was denn unbedingt dieses lxinput haben will. Schau Dir dann dessen USE-Flags an (z.B. mit eix). Wenn Du das Paket selbst schon nicht willst, finde mit "equery depends Paketname" heraus, wieso denn dieses Paket installiert werden soll usw.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke erstmal! Und vorweg: das ist ja der HAMMER, wie ausführlich und mühevoll Ihr schon wieder Support macht.   :Surprised:   :Shocked:  Ich bin ganz gerührt!  :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Embarassed:  natürlich! Hier ist die /etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

USE="gtk gnome qt3 qt4 kde acpi dvd alsa cdr X xemacs xml timidity mmx sse2 svg sse jadetex smp rss savedconfig pulseaudio ogg pcmcia oss perl python networkmanager libgda libnotify memlimit latex java6 jack ieee1394 jpeg java gnuplot gif ftp gnutls gphoto2 gzip gmp firefox esd examples fftw fltk dvdr doc crypt css dbus dga dri apache2 audiofile bcmath"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

Hier mein Profil:

```
default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop
```

Hier die package.keywords :

```
net-wireless/rt73-firmware

app-portage/portato

lxde-base/lxde-common

lxde-base/lxde-meta

dev-python/shm

lxde-base/lxpanel

lxde-base/lxmenu-data

lxde-base/menu-cache

lxde-base/lxtask

x11-misc/pcmanfm

lxde-base/lxsession

lxde-base/lxappearance

lxde-base/lxterminal

lxde-base/lxrandr

media-gfx/gpicview
```

Zu lxde: ich war ja eine Zeitlang auf der Suche nach einem Windowmanager, wo man wie bei Xfce den Desktophintergrund als Ablagefläche für Files verwenden kann. Wenn ich das unbedingt möchte, geht das glaube ich in Lxde.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich Quatsch geschrieben habe. Über Eure Tips muß ich erst ein bißchen studieren! Vielen Dank dafür!

Übrigens bezeuge ich hiermit vor aller Welt: mein Computer ist mit Gentoo und Fluxbox spürbar schneller und straffer zu bedienen als mit Ubuntu und Xfce! Ich meine nicht den Bootvorgang, der ist sowieso schneller.

Euer bierbauchangsthase

EDIT:  !!! Habe es ausprobiert: LXDE ist noch da! Einfach von fluxbox aus aufrufen: startlxde. Das ist super! Darauf möchte ich nicht verzichten.

 :Very Happy:  EDIT2: Das update ist durch! Habe jetzt zwar noch die üblichen Fehlermeldungen mit circular dependencies und so, aber da kann ich mir wieder selbst weiterhelfen. DANKE!!

----------

